
Three Ages of FPGAs: A Retrospective on the First 30 Years of FPGA Technology - sqdbps
https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/7086413/#full-text-section
======
slededit
There's a talk on this given by Steve Trimberger to some lucky UofT students
on youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ntXSyOhlBY&t=2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ntXSyOhlBY&t=2s)

He's an engaging speaker and is speaking from first hand experience as one of
the first employees of Xilinx.

